

Windows Phone is outselling the iPhone in 24 countries - gdltec
http://ontechies.com/2014/01/26/windows-phone-is-outselling-the-iphone-in-24-countries/

======
profquail
Link to the actual article, to bypass the blogspam:

[http://www.forbes.com/sites/gordonkelly/2014/01/21/here-
are-...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/gordonkelly/2014/01/21/here-
are-24-countries-where-windows-phone-outsells-the-iphone-and-why-it-does/)

~~~
gdltec
blogspam? I personally curate articles that I think are interesting and add
some commentary sometimes. If providing a summary and a link to the original
article is blogspam then I guess hackernews also qualifies as one - based on
your poor point of view.

~~~
JazCE
This is blogspam, you're trying to pull people to your personal blog, where
you've written a paragraph (least amount of effort) with a copy and paste of a
few paragraphs from the original article.

~~~
gdltec
Correct. So most online blogs that "recap" news do the same correct? Would you
agree then that Marco and Daring Fireball are spam as well? if not, please
tell what is different?

~~~
JazCE
(disclaimer, I work for a news agency) I would agree that anything that recaps
a news article/press release without adding significant analysis would just be
blogspam. By all means link to your blog if you're adding more than a
paragraph of thought on the original subject, if not, link to the original
article. But hey, HN is a democratic site, so y'know, whatevs.

------
jsmith0295
Though it is important to note that the iPhone is generally in a different
category of more expensive smartphones than many Android/Windows Phone
devices. In terms of just devices in that price range, the iPhone tends to do
very well basically everywhere that it is sold and has good carrier support.

------
kirtijthorat
And there are over 170 countries... Also, when it comes to smartphones it's
the western world and particularly US mkt. is what counts. If your product
rocks in this mkt. then you have a chance. Look at Samsung how badly they need
US mkt.

~~~
pedalpete
Only people in the US think the US is the market that counts. You need to open
your eyes and realize there is a world full of people making money in and
outside the US.

Think how your argument would apply to Xiaomi. They are absolutely killing it
in China (I'm assuming they aren't in the US market), but one day they are
going to turn their attention to the US and quite possibly dominate, like they
have in China.

Also, don't forget, there was a time when Android was the 2nd platform to
Apple in the US.

------
smackfu
Note that this is a battle for distant second place. Places where Windows
Phone is getting 5% and iPhone is getting 4% and Android is getting 85%.

~~~
thedrbrian
And yet samsung profits just took a dive and every other android maker is in
the red.

